# Hot Spots on Face and Snout- best treatment?



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

A Hot Spot Will Never Ever Just Go Away  And Many Times Shaving Is The Only Way To Be Able To Treat It. As Long As Fur Sticks To It, It Will Stay Yukky. 
On Hos Pots Back Under Ear And Back To Tail, I Found Gold Bond Powder Works Great--after Clipping Or Shaving Of Coure. But I Don't Know Abut Putting It On The Snout Whre He Could Actually Usehis Paw And Rub It Into Hiseyes. Poor Guy, Those Things Are So Nasty And Grow Faster Than A Toad Stool After A Rain.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Dont completly shave him. Just shave the area around the hot spot so it gets good air circulation and no hair sticks to it. Since you have the spray to help dry them up, keep using that. You need to make sure they dont mess with them. Since he has more than one, I would put him on antibiotics to make sure there isnt something else going on. Mine were never on the prednisone for the hot spots. 
What kind of food is he on, could it be a food allergy? It is good that you are taking him to the vet just to be sure and to get meds. And keep that vet tech away from him with her clippers. Just only the spots. Hope he feels better. I hate hot spots.


----------

